
Porsche Taycan Turbo S is new least-efficient EV: 68 MPGe, 192 miles EPA range - evo_9
https://ww.electrek.co/2020/01/14/porsche-taycan-turbo-s-is-new-least-efficient-ev-68-mpge-192-miles-epa-range/
======
llampx
I find it somehow a little sad that now that we are finally moving to less-
polluting cars, they still have to take the size and form of huge hulking
SUVs.

I understand that batteries still weigh a literal ton, but it would be nice if
we could have something like a Corolla or Civic - efficient and not too
expensive.

